# 3 Skulls Baby



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Seems like it was yesterday when I had just one skull. I've graduated now to the third skull







with this post. A surge of pride rushing through my veins but yet onto the next hurdle...The fourth skull


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

how many posts does it take to get a skull?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I think 50. So you just need 1 more looks like to get another skull.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I have 201 and haven't got another skull


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

That can't be right cause you got 101 and have three skulls


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll PM Xenon and find out.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

You start out at one, and when you reach 50, you get another. I'm assuming it keeps going like that, but i think it would have to change, otherwise people like Innes would have like 20 skulls.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Bumpin to another skull


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i got the 3 skulls too!







... it only took me 200 posts







....gotta love those BS posts i do


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey, you gotta do what ya gotta do to get some recognition around here


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...even if it means being a post whore?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:nod: yup even if means being a post-whore. Speaking of which wheres Innes in this thread...it is something he should be very familiar with.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> yup even if means being a post-whore. Speaking of which wheres Innes in this thread...it is something he should be very familiar with.









































































....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> how many posts does it take to get a skull?


 None, when you're born, you're already fully equipped with a skull.....








Flunked biology too much, eh


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....i have a soft cranium...i think it never fully hardened...so i guess im not a hard head!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

~*!pSt!*~ you weren't s'posed to tell them that...not even top secret CIA agents knew that...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....i have a soft cranium...i think it never fully hardened...so i guess im not a hard head!


Just wondering: what happens when it's raining, and you're outside.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HE MELTS!!! Remember he does have an ice cream cone for a *ahem*... *wink*


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i think i've met my match....and it's not you juda







it's karen


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> HE MELTS!!! Remember he does have an ice cream cone for a *ahem*... *wink*


 Lol, that's funny
















Spikey, everyone beats ya....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...my daddy wont give me a hug!







...what kind of fasher are you?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well if your dad wont give you the hug go to your mom!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...my mom has to put up with my crap for the next two and a half weeks before i get to go away to MCT...so i doubt i get any hugs







....come on juda...don't you love me anymore? don't you remember all the fun times we've had together (ie...naked porn photos of you and some crazy dutch woman)???? show me some love!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey like father like son...so John what are you hiding from us?! JUDA!!! I never knew....







*wink*

I just realized we went WAY off topic with this one!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey like father like son...so John what are you hiding from us?! JUDA!!! I never knew....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....juda is really my babydaddy from denmark....he flew to the us and donated some spunk...and it just happen to have found its way to my babymommy, who by the way lives somewhere in austrailia...i was really adopted







....sounds like something on jerry springer don't it?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....juda is really my babydaddy from denmark....he flew to the us and donated some spunk...and it just happen to have found its way to my babymommy, who by the way lives somewhere in austrailia...i was really adopted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I had to give all my kids love and attention and hugs and shiz, it would be a full-time job








But Spikey, maybe it comforts you to know you're my favorite son....

And I'm not from Denmark (what the hell IS Denmark anyway







), but I flew to the US all right (it was a inbetween stop, though







)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...oops, i meant holland...thanks dad, you're one of my favorite dads too!














...now if i can find another bastard of a father who wants a freeloader for a son, im in business







...twice the wills, twice the fun


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"You start out at one, and when you reach 50, you get another. I'm assuming it keeps going like that, but i think it would have to change, otherwise people like Innes would have like 20 skulls." - Kolbenschlag

":nod: yup even if means being a post-whore. Speaking of which wheres Innes in this thread...it is something he should be very familiar with." - Ms_Nattereri

"....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" - USMC*sPiKeY*

Thanks guys, 
*cough* kuntz *cough*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

HA! I think the order of skull promotion is

Newbie 0 
Captivated 50 
Infatuated 100 
Addicted 250 
Obsessed 500 
Fanatic 1000 
Institutionalized 1500 
Psychotic 2000

I like this new software because it has the offical Piranha-Fury post whore list! Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i really dont have anything to say but i thought i would make an appearence in this topic.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I like this new software because it has the offical Piranha-Fury post whore list! Keep up the good work guys!


Could you publish some statistics like once a week: might be useful to see who is losing his/her postwhoring edge....








Anyways, I guess posting stats would be pretty cool.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

where do i see the post whore list?

i had to make a post to find out.......


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

in the top right corner of your screen:
My Assistant


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Looks like Xenon will become a finatic soon!! Dear god as if "obsessed" wasnt enough!!

_So Xenon when you become Institutionalized, can we put you in a straight jacket and ..._


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Karen you can tie me naked to a bed with hand cuffs and.....









go to see my pics. i posted more in the pic gallery..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh lordy lord!! NO COMMENT!!! You people and your thoughts!! Tsk tsk tsk!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i had to post that. lol you brought it on yourself.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats what people keep telling me!! How do I bring on dirty thoughts...remember Im the innocent one *angel face*...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

awwww..... you sound so cute when u say that


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh dooooo I?!?
















IDEAS IDEAS IDEAS


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha. dont do anything i wouldnt do.... but then again i would to anything..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hmm...anything?!?







I wonder...







This shall be interesting...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

karen. just talking to you is getting your post count up...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

and what better thread to do it in!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I better stop, I feel like Im becoming a post whore!!

Uh oh...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

welcome to the post whore club.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> karen. just talking to you is getting your post count up...


 ....jee marco...i don't think its her post count going up, i think something of your's is goin up!!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

no not really. i think shes a cool girl


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

OH JOHN!! YOU TOO!!! GO TAKE A *COLD* SHOWER!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > karen. just talking to you is getting your post count up...
> ...


 ahahahahahaha


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> no not really. i think shes a cool girl


 ....right


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

:laugh: ...so when's the big date?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

there is none....they're goin strait to the marriage.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DATE?!! WHAT DATE!!! I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT A DATE!! John, your lookin' for it!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

lookin for what?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

:laugh: ...she's lookin for a big man like marco....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im an italian....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

wow what a kawinkie dink......so is karen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im not Italian!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

shes european


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I am from holland isn't that vvierd? I know it has nothing to do with the subject but i just had to say it.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i know. u just had to say it to get your post count up.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

yea that too it is running pretty low. not as low as karen's though.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

stop picking on her


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Remember your the post pimp, of course your gonna have more...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if i had more postginas like you piranha13 id be ritch


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

piranha 13 i have more posts then you. na na na boo boo


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> OH JOHN!! YOU TOO!!! GO TAKE A *COLD* SHOWER!!!


 Yeah, no one likes you, monkey boy









And piranha 13, you lack a vital ingredient for being Dutch: coolness, muhahahaha


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA piranha 13, and u going to let him talk to u like that?







Oo


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yeah, no one likes you, monkey boy

















...i just wanted some much needed love....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry, I seem to suffer from extreme mood swings...
I love you son, I hate you son, I love you son, I don't know son....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

judazzz i think you suffer from brain dammage....LMFAO! hahahaha


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I hate the Dutch. And the Belgians. They share a border with the dutch. Marco you only have more posts than me becaeuse Karen is a secret administrator and gave you all of those posts.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

is this another tread for post whores. ???


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

whatcha talkin bout? the whole lounge is post-whore heaven.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I love you son, I hate you son, I love you son, I don't know son...


...but you are sure that i'm your son right?







...if not, we can go on the Maury Show and get a praternity test, and you can talk smack about my mom, karen...and how she left me and you for her babymama


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

wow karen...marco and judazzz eh?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> wow karen...marco and judazzz eh?


 ...it's a goddamn love triangle...i don't know who my daddy is, but i want to be with juda, cuz he loves me, hates me, and doesn't know....i'm mainly in it because he's dutch







and has a skin made of gold







....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

what about me? I could be your fasher who loves you, hates you, and doesn't know. Come on shon. I am your true fasher.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

and i might be dutch and i could paint my skin gold.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...piranha13....







!....the gag has lived as long as it can...it's old now


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...piranha13....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















shon............how could you?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

you've cut me deep shon.....you've cut me really deep.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

:rasp: I feel so proud, Me Myself and I so have caused over 80 posts to this thread.







Apparently I'm not the only one with idle time on my hands.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...dude, you're killin it!







....let it die...im pretty sure me and juda will have something new on the horizon so you can add to


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> is this another tread for post whores. ???


 Thats what I was thinkin.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

piranha 13, a lot of the posts have nothing to do with the subject







Just kidding...I can't stay mad at you...Give us a hug


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

*arms wide open* guys thanks


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Marco you only have more posts than me becaeuse Karen is a secret administrator and gave you all of those posts.


 Tis not true whatsoever...I cant be an admin w/o Xenon giving me permission. You guys and your crazy thoughts!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

wow... we got 4 pages now.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC???? how? i could've done things for that juda will never be able to do....i just wanted to make you happy.


----------

